# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Testosteron-Ersatz-Therapie

## RuStra

Hallo Sexualhormon-Fans,

ich habe mich erneut mit der Testosteron-Ersatz-Therapie beschäftigt ( TRT = Testosterone Replacement Therapy) und deshalb meine Seite dazu aufgemotzt:
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/TRT.htm

Das deshalb, weil ich 
a) den Eindruck habe, dass wir diese Möglichkeit aus den Augen verloren haben - letzter Hinweis meines Wissens kam Ende 2004 von Dr.Eichhorn, dass er damit Erfolge hat. In der DVD-Debatte vom PCRI, die wir ja teils übersetzt hatten, wird das als Frage angesprochen.
b) auf der Leibowitz-Seite neuere Veröffentlichungen zum Thema stehen, u.a. eine von März diesen Jahres datierte Zusammenstellung von 24 TRT-Fallgeschichten - das ist soweit ich weiss noch nicht übersetzt
c) die gesamte Debatte, was denn nun mit den Sexualhormonen + dem PK ist, für mich erneut aufzurollen ist. Die Zeit ist reif für einen Update, scheint mir.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> c) die gesamte Debatte, was denn nun mit den Sexualhormonen + dem PK ist, für mich erneut aufzurollen ist. Die Zeit ist reif für einen Update, scheint mir.


so ist es.

Hier ein Abstract  -vielen Dank für die Zusendung !!-  von der diesjährigen ASCO-Veranstaltung, also dem Treffen der American Society of Clinical Oncology.

Wie man sieht, fangen jetzt auch andere Ärzte an, auf den Spuren von Leibowitz Experimente mit Testosteron-Ersatz-Therapie zu machen. Zunächst nur, schön hübsch mit einer Phase-I-Studie, um die Sicherheit des Stoffes zu testen (als ob es ein Chemo-Zeugs wäre ...).

Mit dem Schluss:
"Testosterone treatment in early CRPC is feasible and safe, although use of PSA to assess anti-tumor effects is difficult."

Testosteron Behandlung bei frühem Castrate Resistant Prostate Cancer (also beginnendem kastrations-resistentem PK) ist machbar und sicher, wenngleich es schwierig ist, an der PSA-Entwicklung Anti-Tumor-Effekte festzumachen.

Das ist doch was, oder?
Und gleichzeitig eine schallende Ohrfeige für alle, die immer -im dogmatischen Glauben daran, dass das Testosteron ja der böse Bube ist- die Gabe von Testo als Kunstfehler weit von sich gewiesen habe und das auch heute immer noch tun. 

Denn da liegt das Problem: 
Welcher Arzt ausser Dr.Eichhorn macht hier in Deutschland wenigstens Experiment mit TRT und berichtet darüber? 
Wo sind die theoretischen Beiträge, die Licht in die nach wie vor nicht aufgeklärte Wirkung der Sexualhormone im allgemeinen und des Testos, des DHTs und der verschiedenen Östrogene bringen?

Stand der Dinge ist, dass TRT funktioniert. Da man aber nicht weiss, warum und bei welchen Situationen, kann mans nur ausprobieren. Das aber ist, entsprechend genaue Beobachtung vorausgesetzt, möglich und sicher. Und wenns denn klappt, s.Leibowitz, aber auch Eichhorn, kann man damit den PK unter Kontrolle bekommen.

Wieder so eine Geschichte von der Art, wo ich ausrufen möchte: Hey, ihr Männer mit fortgeschrittenem PK, warum kümmert ihr euch nicht um diese eventuelle Möglichkeit, euere Situation in den Griff zu bekommen? 
Aber die Appell-Seite meines Kommunikations-Quadrates ist eben schon immer ziemlich ausgeprägt gewesen; ich hoffe, jemand haut mir auf die (Appell-)Finger.

Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

++++++++++++++++



http://www.asco.org/portal/site/ASCO...stractID=33797

*A phase I study of testosterone in patients (pts) with early castrate resistant prostate cancer (CRPC).
*
Abstract No:  15584

Citation: Journal of Clinical Oncology, 2007 ASCO Annual Meeting Proceedings Part I. Vol 25, No. 18S (June 20 Supplement), 2007: 15584

Author(s):  D. A. Knight, S. G. Mohile, E. M. Posadas, E. A. Manchen, W. M. Stadler

Abstract:

*Background:* 

Transition to the castrate resistant state may be due, in part, to the development of a more sensitive and promiscuous androgen receptor (AR) pathway. Androgen therapy of CRPC leads to growth arrest and tumor shrinkage in preclinical models. Historical studies of exogenous testosterone in pts is limited. 

This study was *designed to determine toxicity of a transdermal testosterone therapy (Androderm [A])* in early CRPC.


*Methods:*

Pts with *progressive PSA increases following androgen ablation and antiandrogen therapy with minimal or no bone metastases* (Bone Scan Index of < 1.4%) and *no visceral metastases* were eligible. 

Pts were randomized to treatment with 2.5, 5.0, or 7.5mg/day of A and LHRH agonist treatment was maintained. 

Toxicity was evaluated every 2 weeks and all subjects underwent laboratory, quality of life (UCLA Prostate Cancer Index), and hand grip strength testing at baseline and week 6. 

Treatment was discontinued for severe toxicity, radiologic progression, or a 3-fold increase in PSA.


*Results:* 

To date* fourteen men* were enrolled. 

Median baseline PSA was 10.9ng/mL (Range:5.3-63.6). 

Eight pts had no radiologic evidence of disease. 

Median on therapy testosterone levels (ng/dL) were 216 (n=4), 308 (n=5), 325 (n=5) for 2.5, 5.0, 7.5mg/day dose levels, respectively. 

Toxicities included grade 2 rash (n=1, dose 7.5), grade 2 hypertension (n=1, dose 7.5), grade 2 hypoglycemia (n=1, dose 5), and grade 2 anorexia (n=1, dose 5). In 29% of pts (*n=4), there was a decrease in PSA* (max decrease = 43%) from baseline lasting from 4 - 36 weeks; *two sustained an initial rise before PSA decline.* 

*All other subjects required discontinuation of therapy due to PSA increase and/or radiological progression within 2-13 weeks;* none of these patients sustained symptomatic progression of disease and PSA decreased in 8/11 pts with available data after therapy discontinuation. 

In this small sample, there were no significant differences between baseline and 6-week QOL and hand-grip scores. 

*Conclusion:* 

*Testosterone treatment in early CRPC is feasible and safe*, although use of PSA to assess anti-tumor effects is difficult. 
Further evaluation would require a randomized trial to evaluate time to progression and QOL endpoints.

----------


## RuStra

> Denn da liegt das Problem: 
> Welcher Arzt ausser Dr.Eichhorn macht hier in Deutschland wenigstens Experiment mit TRT und berichtet darüber?



So, nun habe ich auch mit Erlaubnis von Dr.Eichhorn seinen Erfahrungsbericht mit 10 Patienten vom Dezember 2004 hier ablegen können:

http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/...rsTherapie.doc

Das ist alles sehr interessant und ermutigend !! 

Bitte: es liegen 34 dokumentierte Fälle vor, 10 von Eichhorn und 24 von Leibowitz, die darstellen, wie es mit TRT gehen könnte.

All ihr alltäglich das Prostatakarzinom behandelnden Ärzte und Heilpraktiker - wie wollt ihr begründen, dass ihr euch diesen dokumentierten Erfahrungsschatz NICHT vergegenwärtigt und  RATIONAL  den TRT-Versuch widerlegt oder aber einbezieht ??

Leider schon wieder ein Appell - und nieman hört zu. Ok, aber immerhin habe ich nun meine Schuldigkeit getan ...
Tschüss,
Rudolf

----------


## Harro

*Notwendiger Appell*

Hallo Rudolf, Dank sei Dir, daß Du Dich nun so nachhaltig dieses schon lange auch von mir favorisierten Themas angenommen hast. Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen ein längeres Telefongespräch mit Frihama (Fritz) und habe ihn auf diese bei Dr. E. mögliche Therapie hingewiesen. Er hat wohl schon länger Kontakt zu Dr. E.. Nach diesen Mut machenden Erfolgen sollte er doch hier nun nachhaken. Voraussetzung ist wohl ein stabiles Herz. Nachdem ich schon längere Zeit mein kostbares Testosteron pflege wie meine Augäpfel, kannst Du davon ausgehen, daß ich nie wieder ein Implantat akzeptieren werde, sondern dann tatsächlich im Bedarfsfall mich für diese Therapie zusätzlich entscheiden werde, weil mein Herz nach letzter Überprüfung noch topfit zu sein scheint.

*"Wenn wir uns einig sind, gibt es wenig, was wir nicht können. Wenn wir uneins sind, gibt es wenig, was wir können"*
(John F. Kennedy, ehemaliger US-Präsident)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> All ihr alltäglich das Prostatakarzinom behandelnden Ärzte und Heilpraktiker - wie wollt ihr begründen, dass ihr euch diesen dokumentierten Erfahrungsschatz NICHT vergegenwärtigt und RATIONAL den TRT-Versuch widerlegt oder aber einbezieht ??
> 
> Leider schon wieder ein Appell - und nieman hört zu. Ok, aber immerhin habe ich nun meine Schuldigkeit getan ...
> Tschüss,
> Rudolf


Hallo Rudolf!

Aufmerksam habe ich Deine Ausführungen über eine Testosteron - Ersatz -Therapie verfolgt.
Vor wenigen Wochen habe ich von einem sehr erfahrenen Arzt gehört, dass in der Tat die Gabe von Testosteron (unter streng kontrollierter med. Aufsicht) erstaunlich positive Ergebnisse beim androgen- und hormonrefraktären PCa bringen soll. Dr. Eichhorn hat ja wohl auch seine positiven Erfahrungen bei einigen Patienten damit gemacht.

Wieder scheint ein med. Dogma ins Wanken zu geraten!

(Übrigens hat Frau Dr. Fryda schon vor Jahrzehnten den Wechsel von Östrogen- und Testosteronzufuhr beim Prostatakrebs mit Erfolg praktiziert. Sie konnte nicht sagen warum, aber sie meinte, die Prostatakrebszellen können diese abrupten Hormonwechsel nicht vertragen und gehen in einen apoptotischen Prozess über.)

Hier ist offensichtlich Klärungsbedarf vorhanden! In den USA ist da ja schon Bewegung in diese Frage hinein gekommen , was wir an der von Dir uns zur Kenntnis gegebenen Phase I Studie sehen können.

Danke für die Information!  

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## RuStra

> Vor wenigen Wochen habe ich von einem sehr erfahrenen Arzt gehört, dass in der Tat die Gabe von Testosteron (unter streng kontrollierter med. Aufsicht) erstaunlich positive Ergebnisse beim androgen- und hormonrefraktären PCa bringen soll.


... und wer isses? Könnte er nicht seine Erfahrungen u./o. theoretischen Ansätze öffentlich bekanntgeben?




> (Übrigens hat Frau Dr. Fryda schon vor Jahrzehnten den Wechsel von Östrogen- und Testosteronzufuhr beim Prostatakrebs mit Erfolg praktiziert. Sie konnte nicht sagen warum, aber sie meinte, die Prostatakrebszellen können diese abrupten Hormonwechsel nicht vertragen und gehen in einen apoptotischen Prozess über.)


Immerhin hat sich Frau Fryda hineingefühlt in die gestresste Krebszelle, wenigstens ein Erklärungs-Bild ...


Und was machen wir uns für ein Bild? 
Ich muss nochmal die Papiere von Leibowitz lesen, und dann das, was Friedman zum auch noch vorhandenen Membran-Rezeptor schreibt, über den das Testo zur Apoptose führen kann - also nicht im Zellkern andockt, sondern an der Membran, aber nix genaues weiss ich (noch) nicht ...
Und schliesslich die Erklärungsweise von Kremer dem ganzen herunterschieben, das ist schon die fundamentalste.

bis dann,
grüsse, 
Rudolf

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Rudolf,

wir werden auch hier weiter über diese Mechanismen der hormonellen Interaktionen im Organismus in der med. Forschung recherchieren müssen.

Der Tenor der Ärzte, die sich mit dieser Frage praktisch beschäftigen, ist, dass sie zwar die Wirkung erkennen, aber die eigentlichen Wechselwirkungen noch nicht verstehen.

So wird z.B. beim Einsatz von Antiandrogenen ein *Antiandrogenentzug* bereits erfolgreich praktiziert. Hier nimmt man ein gegen den Prostatakrebs wirksames Medikament - welches den Androgenrezeptor blockiert - weg und stellt fest, der PSA - Wert kann bei ca. einem Drittel der Patienten  nach unten gehen. Die Remission (PSA-Abfall und Tumorrückbildung) kann bis zu 12 Monate anhalten. Dann gibt man bei einem erneuten PSA-Anstieg ein anderes Androgen und hat wieder eine positive Wirkung.

Du kannst allein an diesem Beispiel sehen, wie komplex die hormonellen Systeme im Organismus agieren und reagieren. 

Den von mir angesprochen Arzt werde ich fragen, ob er bereit ist, über seine Erfahrungen auch in persona zu berichten.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Werner,

genau so ist es, bei mr hat die 3 HB 8 Monate den PSA gesenkt, dann stieg er 5 Monate von 1,12 auf 4,91. Ich hatte leider sehr spät reagiert.

Durch das Absetzen von Casodex, ginf der PSA innerhalb eines Monats auf 0,6 (zu kurz) und blieb unter Flutamid 3 Monate stabil, stieg dann in 9 Monaten auf 6,99. 

Jetzt durch die Einnahme von Keto und Volon fällt er in 3 Wochen um 30 % auf 5,37 und T auf 0,02. Ich gehe davon aus, daß er weiter fallen wird.

ich bezweifle, daß eine Testo-Gabe jetzt für mich sinnvoll wäre. Was machen die ruhenden, umfangreichen Metastasen. Können diese explodieren, wie bei nur LHRH ohne Antiandrogen. Wir kennen die Extremprobleme. Wer wagt so ein Experiment, wenn es einem so gut geht.

Was meinst du dazu Rudolf, die Theorie ist das Eine, die konkrete Praxis das Andere. Sind die PKler in den Studien so stark metastasiert, wie einige wenige von uns, das ist doch die Frage?

Ein Unterschied ist ob man sich selbst therapiert, wie ich seit 34 Manaten (mir hat noch nie einer meiner Ärzte eine Therapieänderung vorgeschlagen, oder in einer Studie von "Fachmännern) betreut wird(muß kein Vorteil sein). Es wird immer die Hinzuziehung von Onkos empholen, mir hat meiner außer Zometa noch nie etwas verschrieben. So ist doch die Praxis.

Gruß Hans

----------


## RuStra

> ich bezweifle, daß eine Testo-Gabe jetzt für mich sinnvoll wäre.
> Was machen die ruhenden, umfangreichen Metastasen. Können diese explodieren, wie bei nur LHRH ohne Antiandrogen. Wir kennen die Extremprobleme. Wer wagt so ein Experiment, wenn es einem so gut geht.
> 
> Was meinst du dazu Rudolf, die Theorie ist das Eine, die konkrete Praxis das Andere. Sind die PKler in den Studien so stark metastasiert, wie einige wenige von uns, das ist doch die Frage?


Hallo Hans,

gerade weil "es einem so gut geht", ist Anlass, den nächsten Schritt zu machen. Warum soll eine TRT für Dich nicht passend sein? Wie ich die Fälle von DocLeibowitz verstehe, schon. 

Aber, da wir keinen Leibowitz zur Verfügung haben und auch Dr.Eichhorn ganz da "unten" praktiziert (oder von Dir aus nicht so weit?), sollten wir erstmal ein paar Gedanken zur Plausibilisierung generieren. Hast du Lust, die Leibowitz-Papiere nochmal bzw. erstmalig gemeinsam in Augenschein zu nehmen?

In dem Papier "Testosteronspiegel und Prostatakrebs - Je höher, desto besser" steht:

"
Könnte es sein, dass das Zuführen hoher physiologischer Testosteronspiegel Prostatakrebszellen zum Eintreten in die Apoptose bringen kann? Das ist meine Hoffnung, es ist heute pure Spekulation"

und

"
Obwohl dies alles theoretisch ist, hat es mich bereits so weit überzeugt, dass ich es bei Männern, die ich mit einer Hormonersatztherapie behandele, für nicht richtig halte, niedrige Testosteronspiegel von 2 bis 3 ng/ml an-zustreben. Ich wende die Hormonersatztherapie schon seit mindestens 1997 bei sehr ausgewählten Männern an.
Im Januar 2002 entschloss ich mich, "hohe physiologische Testosteronspiegel" anzustreben"

Mittlerweile, s. den Vortrag vom März meint er, so das dreifache des Normalen wäre gut - er versucht die Männer dahin zu bringen und das Testo dort zu halten.

Ich habe mal aus den 24 Fallgeschichten von Leibowitz 5 mit schwererer Ausgangslage herausgefischt, allerdings ohne die Testo- u. PSA-Werte - auch diese PK-Verläufe hat er bzw. der Betroffene "unter Kontrolle":

1. John H.
11/03 - 61 years old; *PSA 3346; gl. 4+4/8* @ JHH; 22 lb. weight loss, severe bone pain. He was referred to the Hospice Service at his HMO.
He was told to get his affairs in order because it was unlikely that he would survive more than a few months.
Treated with 13 months Triple Hormone Blockade®, 15 doses Taxotere/Emcyt/Carboplatin chemotherapy, and anti-angiogenic cocktail.
1/05 - stopped hormone blockade, continue cocktail and add high dose testosterone.

[das ist der Fall, den er am Anfang seines Vortrags darstellt]


3. Russell S.
01/92 - 49 years old; _PSA 26.3; gl. 4+4/_8; DRE C; L given
03/92 - R.P. @ JHH, g*l. 5+4/9*; ECE; pos. margins; SVI; 2/4 Lt. pelvic nodes so orchiectomy done at time of R.P.
1 month post-op PSA 1.1, and 6 flutamide per day added
09/92 - PSA 0.01 until 12/03 PSA 0.10
03/04 - PSA 0.19
07/04 - flutamide D/C , PSA 0.6
09/04 - Consult, PSA 1.06; PSA DT < 2 mos.
09/04 - start 9 mos. HB with KC, A/G, then EE; 15 doses T/E/C (9/04  2/05); AAC added as tolerated
04/05 - PSA nadir 0.03
06/15/05  D/C HB; continue AAC; Start TRT/05 6/05 7/05 8/4/05 8/18/05 11/05


9. Jerry H.
11/96 - 72 years old; *PSA 8.7; gl. 4+4*/8
01/97 - *pos. bone scan;* PSA 11; R.T. @ Cedars Sinai Hosp. (7,000 cGy)
08/97 - new mets on bone scan; PSA 17.5
09/97 - 13 months THB® - PSA zero (0)
12/01 - T <100; PSA <.05; TRT started


21. John L.
9/97 - 57 years old; *PSA 48;* locally advanced; *gl. 4 + 3/7;* 5 out of 6 cores (JHH); Bone scan *multiple bone mets.*
4/98 - left posterior pelvic pain, buttock and groin pain
1st cycle hormone blockade: Lupron plus Flutamide for 3 mos.; then Lupron plus 1 Casodex for 11 mos.
6/99 - Consult with Dr. Bob - stop HB; start 1 Proscar per day; PSA 0.07
10/99 - PSA 4.29; T 236
1/00 - PSA 12; T 398
11/00 PSA 11; T 400
6/01 - PSA 21
8/01 - PSA 39; T 263; start cycle #2 hormone blockade for 9 mos. through 5/02,
and start cycle #1 Taxotere/Emcyt/Carboplatin chemotherapy (8/01 to 1/02)
5/02 - start TRT cycle #1
12/02 - PSA 19; stop T after 7 mos.
2/03 - PSA 20; T 363; Start cycle #3 hormone blockade, for only 4 mos. through 6/03
6/03 - PSA 0.1; Start cycle #2 T, lasting until 12/03
12/03 - PSA 33; Start hormone blockade cycle #4, lasting until 10/04
10/04 - PSA 0.4; Start TRT cycle #3
1/05 - PSA 27; Stop T; start #5 cycle hormone blockade
2/05 - Start cycle #2 chemotherapy (12 doses), through 8/05
6/05 - PSA 0.03
3/06 - Stop HB; Start cycle #4 T




23. Richard W.
2/95 - 52 years old; pain in low back, legs, buttocks, and pelvis; P*SA 2378*; PAP 51.8; *gl 4+4*/8 all cores; marked locally advanced disease
Bone scan - *multiple bone mets*; C-T chest showed too numerous to count mets in both lungs up to 1.5 cm in diameter
Start cycle #1 Triple Hormone Blockade®, lasted for 13 mos.
3/96 - PSA 0
8/97 - PSA 24; start cycle #2 hormone blockade, lasted for 11 mos.; start cycle #1 chemotherapy with 16 doses Taxotere/Emyct
10/00 - PSA 42; start cycle #3 hormone blockade, lasted for 11 mos.; start cycle #2 chemotherapy with 18 doses Taxotere/Emyct/Carboplatin
1/02 - anti-angiogenic cocktail
6/02 - start cycle #1 T, lasted for 10 mos. through 4/03 (PSA 15, T 500)
7/03 - PSA 65; start cycle #4 hormone blockade, lasted for 13 mos; start cycle #3 10 doses chemotherapy (PSA 0.06)
8/04 - start cycle #2 T, lasted 5 mos. until 1/05 (PSA 49)
1/05 - start cycle #5 hormone blockade, lasted until 2/06 (PSA .05)
3/1/06 - start TRT
3/06 4/06/06

----------


## RuStra

> Mit dem Schluss:
> "Testosterone treatment in early CRPC is feasible and safe, although use of PSA to assess anti-tumor effects is difficult."
> 
> Testosteron Behandlung bei frühem Castrate Resistant Prostate Cancer (also beginnendem kastrations-resistentem PK) ist machbar und sicher, wenngleich es schwierig ist, an der PSA-Entwicklung Anti-Tumor-Effekte festzumachen.
> 
> Das ist doch was, oder?


Durch erneutes Lesen der Leibowitz-Papiere zum Testosteron und zur TRT komme ich auf diesen ASCO-Abstract schon von 2004, der im Prinzip das, was neuerdings zu hören war, auch schon feststellte:

"Administration of T to patients with advanced PC for 1 week, 4 weeks, or until disease progression is safe, and not limited by tumor flare."

 *"Die Testosteron-Gabe bei Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem PK für 1 Woche, 4 Wochen oder bis zum Krankheits-Progress ist sicher und nicht limitiert durch Tumor-Flare." * 
[Flare ist das Hochschiessen der Werte u./o. Schmerzen o.ä., was wir ja in Vorbereitung der Spritze kennen, wo üblicherweise deswegen ein Anti-Androgen gegeben wird]

anbei der abstract
ich werde diese quelle und weitere (das wichtige papier von Fowler u. Whitmore in Cancer aus 1982 habe ich schon gefunden) dann, wenn ich mit der recherche fertig bin, auf die promann/TRT.htm-Seite stellen.

grüsse,
Rudolf

+++++++++++++++++++

*Phase I trial of exogenous testosterone (T) for the treatment of castrate metastatic prostate cancer (PC).
*
Journal of Clinical Oncology, 2004 ASCO Annual Meeting Proceedings (Post-Meeting Edition). Vol 22, No 14S (July 15 Supplement), 2004: 4560

M. J. Morris, W. K. Kelly, S. Slovin, N. Sauter, C. Eicher, K. Regan, T. Curley, A. Delacruz, V. Reuter, H. I. Scher; Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center, New York, NY


Background: 

Standard treatment for metastatic PC is androgen withdrawal. In preclinical studies, growth of selected PC cell lines and xenografts following prolonged androgen deprivation can be repressed with the re-introduction of high-dose androgens. We conducted a phase I trial to test the feasibility of this strategy in humans. 

Methods: 

Eligible patients (pts) had metastatic PC with progression on scans or PSA rises >25% over baseline, had T levels <30 mg/dl, were castrate for >1 year, and had failed anti-androgen withdrawal. Pts were treated with T-containing transdermal patches or gel. T was given at 3x standard dosing using three Testoderm TTS 5 mg patches or three Androgel 1% 5 G packets to maximize serum levels, while GnRH agonists were continued. Three cohorts of 3-6 pts each were defined by treatment duration: 1 week of T, 4 weeks of T, and treatment with T until progression. Antitumor effects were gauged by post-treatment PSA assays and imaging studies. Androgen receptor (AR) levels were assayed from bone marrow specimens to correlate with antitumor effects. 

Results: 

Twelve patients were treated; 3 in cohorts 1 and 2, and 6 in cohort 3. No pt was taken off study for tumor flare, defined as an increase in tumor-related symptoms within the first two weeks of therapy. Therapy was well tolerated. There were no grade 4 events, and only 1 grade 3 event (transaminitis) was felt to be possibly related to drug. The median total T level achieved by all pts during week 1 was 409 ng/dl (range 95  908), median free T level was 78 ng/dl (range 11  213), and median DHT level was 61 ng/dl (range 29  135). Median treatment duration for cohort 3 was 59 days (range 27-124). AR assays are underway. 1 pt achieved a >50% post-treatment PSA decline; 2 pts had stable PSAs; no pts had a radiographic response. 

Conclusions: 

*Administration of T to patients with advanced PC for 1 week, 4 weeks, or until disease progression is safe, and not limited by tumor flare.* PSA declines were seen, but were rare and short-lived. Combinations of T with other agents that modulate AR may be a more productive strategy than continuous monotherapy. 

Support: Prostate Cancer Foundation, PepsiCo, Sacerdote Fund, NIH CA102544

----------


## RuStra

Zwei weitere wichtige Papiere für die Testo-(und Östro-)Debatte:

Die Studie von Fowler und Whitmore aus 1982, auf die sich offenbar alle beziehen, wenn es um die Warnung vor dem Testo geht - wenngleich, wie Leibowitz anmerkt, in dieser Studie nicht von einer Kontraindikation die Rede ist.

Dann das Editorial des Journal of the National Cancer Institute vom Nov.2001 mit dem schönen Titel:
"The Two Faces of Janus: Sex Steroids as Mediators of Both Cell Proliferation and Cell Death"

Beide auf der angesprochenen TRT-Seite runterladbar.

Die Sexualhormone können offenbar beides, Wachstum/Zellteilung fördern oder den Zelltod bewirken. Und dosis- wie kontext-abhängig.

Vielleicht wundert sich der ein oder die andere, warum ich mich so auf dieses Thema stürze. Weil sich Dr.Kremer in die Diskussion der Sinnhaftigkeit der Hormonblockade beim PK eingeschaltet hat und Fragen von Betroffenen bzw. deren Therapeuten beantwortet. Warum das von Bedeutung ist? Weil Kremer mit seinen Konzepten plausible Vorschläge zur Aufklärung eben u.a. des Phänomens macht, das in diesem Editorial diskutiert wird und das uns alle aufs höchste interessieren sollte. Es gibt die Chance, verschiedene Ansätze zu integrieren.

Am Ende des Editorials heisst es:
"A better understanding of sex steroid-induced apoptosis, a biologic phenomenon that seems to be highly context dependent, may ultimately improve the prognosis of breast and prostate cancer patients alike
"
_Ein besseres Verständnis der durch die Sexualhormone induzierten Apoptose, einem biologischen Phänomen, das hoch kontext-abhängig zu sein scheint, mag schliesslich die Prognose von Brust- wie Prostatakrebs-PatientInnen gleichermassen verbessern.

_Und für dieses Verständnis steuert Kremer das Konzept der zwei unterschiedlichen Zell-Arbeits-Modi bei: Entweder Zellteilungs-Modus (laut Kremer ist die Krebszelle hierin gefangen) oder differenzierte Zell-Leistung. Je nach Modus wirken dann auch die Sexualhormone anders.

Grüsse,
rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Zwei weitere wichtige Papiere für die Testo-(und Östro-)Debatte:
> 
> Die Studie von *Fowler und Whitmore aus 1982*, auf die sich offenbar alle beziehen, wenn es um die Warnung vor dem Testo geht - wenngleich, wie Leibowitz anmerkt, *in dieser Studie nicht von einer Kontraindikation die Rede ist.*



Es ist wichtig festzuhalten, dass es zwar seit Fowler/Whitmore 1982 einen "Kontraindikation-Diskurs" gibt
  - *bei PK ist Testosteron kontraindiziert !!!*  -, 
aber dass der Beweis dafür bis heute nicht erbracht ist und auch in dem Fowler/Whitmore-Papier von Kontraindikation nicht die Rede ist.

Hierzu die entsprechenden Passagen aus dem Leibowitz-2006-Papier:

"It is of major interest that the two articles that are quoted as references for substantiating the contraindication curse are both by Jackson E. Fowler Jr. and Willet F. Whitmore; one appeared in the Journal of Urology (126: 372-375) in 1981 and the other was published in the journal
Cancer (49:1373-1377) in 1982. Both articles report on the same group of patients. In those articles the authors state that *the use of testosterone in patients with prostate cancer should be undertaken with extreme caution. They do not state that testosterone is contraindicated.* All of the patients in these articles had metastatic prostate cancer."

_"Es ist von grossem Interesse, dass die beiden Artikel, auf die immer Bezug genommen wird als Referenz für den "Kontraindikation-Fluch", beide von Jackson E. Fowler Jr. und Willet F. Whitmore sind; einer erschien im Journal of Urology (126: 372-375) im Jahre 1981 und der andere wurde im Journal Cancer (49:1373-1377) 1982 veröffentlicht.
Beide Artikel beziehen sich auf die gleiche Patienten-Gruppe. Die Autoren halten in diesen Artikel fest, dass Testosteron bei Patienten mit PK nur mit extremer Vorsicht angewandt werden sollte. Sie sagen nicht, dass Testosteron kontraindiziert ist. Alle Patienten hatten metastatischen PK."_

Nun kann man am Ende des Leibowitz-Papieres folgendes lesen:

"I cannot overemphasize that this paper should not be brought to your doctor along with a request for a testosterone prescription. *Testosterone is contraindicated in men with prostate cancer. It has caused the death of some patients (fortunately, no one in my practice); permanent paralysis, increased bone pain, and new metastases. I do not recommend use of T for anyone with prostate cancer*."

und auch noch, als zweite Warnung / Abgrenzung:

"* None of the above should be construed as medical advice or consultation, and anything discussed in this paper is meant for information only. All medical treatments, consultations, decisions and recommendations can only be made by the patient and his/her treating physician."

Also, Leibowitz *empfiehlt* keine TET. *Aber er wendet sie bei seinen Patienten an*, und zwar mit Erfolg, und zwar nicht nur in diesem oder jenem exotischen Einzelfall.
Widerspruch? Nein, er sichert sich nur ab und sorgt dafür, dass es kein Missverständnis gibt. Das ist aber auch alles. 

Wir selbst, die wir mit den drängenden Fragen von der Art "Was kann ich tun?" alltäglich konfrontiert sind, tun gut daran, den Argumentationen nachzugehen und sie entsprechenden Ärzten vorzulegen. Meine TET-Seite dient in diesem Zusammenhang dazu, sagen zu können: Hier, da sind alle relevanten Papiere seit 1941 - sie brauchen nur zu lesen !!





> Dann das Editorial des Journal of the National Cancer Institute vom Nov.2001 mit dem schönen Titel:
> "The Two Faces of Janus: Sex Steroids as Mediators of Both Cell Proliferation and Cell Death"


Das ist ein sehr schönes Papier, ich möchte es eigentlich insgesamt übersetzen (wie auch das Leibowitz-Papier - wer macht mit?) - überhaupt sind die beiden Autoren, zwei Molekularbiologen aus der Tufts-Uni in Boston, offenbar bekannte Autoren in dem Feld der Zellbiologie und speziell Steroide. 

Ich habe eine Reihe von Papieren von ihnen gefunden, u.a. aus 2006 
im American Journal of Pathology der Aufsatz:
"*Carcinogenesis and Metastasis Now in the Third DimensionWhats in It for Pathologists*?"
Das möchte ich dann mal in dem Bonkhoff-Thread einarbeiten, denn die beiden Biologen gehen zu Recht davon aus, dass die klassische SMT-Theorie (Somatic Mutation Theory, also, dass Krebs entsteht aus der durch Mutation verursachten Entartung einer Zelle, die sich dann vermehrt usw.) absolut unter Druck ist und dass heutzutage andere Konzepte diskutiert werden - eben das passt zu Bonkhoff ...

Aber zurück zum Editorial von Sonnenschein/Soto 2001:

Leibowitz schreibt:

"I presented this information at a Prostate Cancer Journal Club Meeting on September 14, 2005. The subject I lectured on was high-dose testosterone replacement therapy and prostate cancer. I distributed a copy of the articles referenced below to validate these references.

An editorial by Ana M. Soto and Carlos Sonnenschein appeared in the Journal of the National Cancer Institute on November 21, 2001 (93(22):1673-1675). This editorial points out that sex steroids (such as testosterone) are mediators of both cell proliferation and cell death. Low doses of estrogen for breast cancer cell lines, and low testosterone levels with prostate cancer cell lines, increase cell proliferation, whereas high doses inhibit cell proliferation. There is a biphasic response, and high physiologic doses in a bell-shaped curve cause prostate cancer cells to enter a proliferative quiescence. The higher the level of testosterone, the greater the inhibition."

"Ich präsentierte diese Informationen [gemeint ist das, was den Fowler-Studien gesagt wird] im Prostata Cancer Journal Club Treffen am 14.9.2005. Mein Thema war Hochdosis-Testosteron-Ersatztherapie und Prostatakrebs. Ich verteilte Kopien der Artikel, die ich hier anspreche, um die Referenzen zu belegen.

Es gibt ein Editorial von Ana M. Soto und Carlos Sonnenschein im Journal of the National Cancer Institute vom 21.11.2001 (93(22):1673-1675). 

In diesem Editorial wird ausgeführt, dass Sex-Steroide (wie Testosteron) Mediatoren sind sowohl von Zellvermehrung als auch Zelltod. 

*Niedrige Dosen Östrogen für Brustkrebs-Zell-Linien, niedrige Dosen Testosteron für Prostatakrebs-Zell-Linien, steigern die Zellteilung, während hohe Dosen hemmen.* 

Es ist ein zweiphasiges Geschehen und hohe physiologische Dosen in einer wohlgeformten Kurve [?? ] veranlassen Prostatakrebs-Zellen zum Zellteilungs-Stop. 

*Je  höher die Dosis Testosteron, umso höher  die Hemmung*." 


Aus dem Editorial noch ein Satz:

"Prolonged exposure to sex steroids results in the inhibition of
cell proliferation in their target organs. It is surprising that this
phenomenon of profound biologic significance and therapeutic
promise has attracted the attention of few researchers, given the
availability of established cell lines that express both proliferative
and inhibitory responses to sex steroids (811)."
_
"Anhaltende Gabe von Sex-Steroiden resultiert in Hemmung der Zellvermehrung der Ziel-Organe.

Es ist überraschend, dass ein solches Phänomen fundierter biologischer Signifikanz und therapeutischer Aussicht nur so wenige Forscher anzieht, wo doch Zell-Linien verfügbar sind, die sowohl Zellvermehrung als auch Hemmung zeigen, wenn sie mit Sex-Steroiden behandelt werden (8-11)."_

Ja, warum ist das so?
Wie war nochmal der Frust-Ausruf von Leibowitz an dieser Stelle?

_"Die Autoren dieser angesprochenen Artikel stellten diese Fragen vor mehr als 50 Jahren !! ... Ich bin überzeugt, dass sich absolut nichts geändert hat, mehr als ein halbes Jahrhundert später."
_
Also, Jungs + Mädels, lasst uns diesen Zustand ändern !!

Grüsse,
Rudolf

++++++++++++++++

ps.: Wie aberwitzig unlogisch es in Praxis-Gespräch-Alltag zugeht, stösst mir auch im Zusammenhang Strontium-gg-PK auf: Durch die Bank von niedergelassenen Doktores, Professoren (hab schon ne Liste ...) die Reaktion "radioaktiv" - das NICHT-radioaktive Strontium kennt keiner. Dabei würde ein Blick ins Schul-Chemie-Buch reichen, eine Erinnerung daran, dass es ein Periodensystem der Elemente gibt - und der Gedanke, dass ja nicht alle Elemente radioaktiv sind - welche also sind es, welche nicht - und: Was ist ein Isotop, wissen Sie das??

----------


## WinfriedW

> Also, Jungs + Mädels, lasst uns diesen Zustand ändern !!


Wer traut sich? Welcher Arzt macht mit? 

Und wie kann man sich absichern, dass das Ganze nicht im Disaster endet?

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Rudolf,

ich gratuliere Dir zu Deiner Fleißarbeit. Dein "Festbeißen" an der Frage der Testosteron - Verabreichung bei Prostatakrebspatienten ist beeindruckend.

Ich denke auch, Du bist hier auf einer heißen Fährte, das Mosaik erscheint aber noch unfertig.

An eine praktische Umsetzung werden sich aber nur dann einige Ärzte und Patienten wagen, wenn die theoretischen Grundlagen logisch zwingend werden sollten.

Auch denke ich hier an unser statisches Gesundheitswesen. Oh jeh ! Hier würde ich mindestens 15 Jahre Studien über Studien erahnen.

Es geht also nur über Pioniere der Wissenschaft und Medizin, die bereit sind, neue Wege zum Wohle der Patienten mutig und zügig zu gehen. 

Hier solltest Du unbedingt weiter am Ball bleiben.

Ich jedenfalls verfolge Deine Arbeit mit starkem Interesse.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## RuStra

> Wer traut sich? Welcher Arzt macht mir? 
> 
> Und wie kann man sich absichern, dass das Ganze nicht im Disaster endet?
> 
> WW


Zunächst das  Disaster, worin besteht es und woran kann man das studieren:

1.  Flare-Up.  Darauf wies neulich Berntt hin.

2. was Leibowitz aufzählt: "permanent paralysis, increased bone pain, and new metastases" -  nur, wann droht die gefahr u. wann nicht ?

3. Eichhorn schlägt vor:
"Wenn man eine hochdosierte Testosterontherapie in Erwägung zieht, sollte der Wirbelsäulen- und Becken  Status klar sein. Gibt es Metastasen ? Wenn ja, sind die osteoblastisch ( Knochenaufbau ) oder osteoklastisch ( Knochenabbau )? Besteht Frakturgefahr ? Sind die retroperitonealen Lymphknoten vergrößert?"

4. Auch Leibowitz schlägt was vor, wenngleich ich das nicht explizit habe. Aber man kann aus dem Studium der 24 dokumentierten Fälle sehen, wie er vorgeht: Wenn der PK mit seinen ersten 2 Therapien (DHB + Chemo) im Keller ist, er die HB absetzt, DANN kommt die TET bzw. TRT. 

Also könnte es ganz generell sein, dass man annehmen kann, wenn PSA = PK runter, dann gut, wenn PSA = PK hoch, dann schlecht.
Aber so einfach ist es auch wieder nicht. Denn wenn ein Mann mit PSA 1.500 über ein halbes Jahr mit TET bei sinkendem PSA über Wasser gehalten werden kann, ist das schon ein Gegenbeispiel.

ich glaube, im Verständnis dessen, was wahrscheinlich passiert, müssen wir a) die rezeptor-situation beachten (ändern sich unter hb - es wird ja berichtet, dass diese änderung geradezu die voraussetzung ist für die wirksamkeit hochdosierter sex-steroide, sei es testo oder östro).
b) die zweiphasigkeit beachten, von der sonnenschein/soto berichten
c) die kremer'schen vorstellungen von den zwei betriebsweisen von zell-systemen beachten (differenzierte zell-leistung oder zell-teilung), die auch gut zu dem konzept passt, dass sex-steroide Mediatoren sind, die mal dies mal das können ...

aber, wie auch immer, wir haben hier in absolut hochspannendes konglomerat vor uns, müssen sicher noch viel lesen, studieren, diskutieren und streiten - aber immerhin ist dies der kern des krankheitsgeschehens dieser u.U. lebensbedrohenden krebs-variante, mit der wir es zu  tun haben.

grüsse,
rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Zunächst das  Disaster, worin besteht es und woran kann man das studieren:


Ich habe eine weitere mögliche Nebenwirkung von erhöhtem Testosteron gefunden, das mit Krebs-Metastasen gar nichts zu tun hat: 
Zu viel Testo kann Nervenzellen in den Zelltod treiben.

Ich kopier unten eine focus-Artikel rein und habe die Studie im Volltext hier abgelegt.

ich habe die vollstudie noch nicht durchgearbeitet, muss man aber machen, um genau die Dosen zu finden u. mit den Dosen, die die kretische Forschergruppe bzgl. PCa-Zell-Lininen ausprobiert hat, vergleichen zu können.

das ist ne heftige warnung u. erstmal ein Dämpfer auf meine High-Testo-Hoffnungen. Andererseits müsste DocL schon längst davon irgendwie was mitbekommen haben, hat er doch weit über 100 Patienten schon etliche Jahre in dieser Therapie-Schiene ...

grüsse,
rudolf

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/news/...id_116347.html

27.09.06

*Steroide   -    Testosteron killt Gehirnzellen*

Testosteron in hohen Dosen, wie es beispielsweise Bodybuilder für den Muskelaufbau schlucken, kann katastrophale Folgen fürs Gehirn haben.

Von FOCUS-Online-Autorin Christiane Fux

Muskelaufbaupräparate wie Steroide haben unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen  das ist schon seit längerem bekannt: Sie machen aggressiv, übererregbar und fördern Selbstmord-Tendenzen.

Barbara Ehrlich und ihr Team von der Yale School of Medicine haben herausgefunden, welche Verwüstungen *ein zu hoher Spiegel* des männlichen Sexualhormons im Gehirn anrichten kann: *Es treibt die Hirnzellen in den Selbstmord*

Testosteron spielt eine fundamentale Rolle in der Entwicklung, Differenzierung und im Wachstum von Zellen. Hirnzellen kann es so beeinflussen, dass sich Verhalten, Stimmung und Gedächtnisleistung verändern.

Wenn Sie das nächste Mal ein Muskelprotz im Sportwagen schneidet, regen Sie sich nicht auf, rät Barbara Ehrlich. Vermutlich kann er nichts dafür

*Programmierter Zelltod*

Im Laborversuch setzten die Forscher *Kulturen von Gehirntumorzellen, so genannte Neuroblastome, unterschiedlich hohen Mengen von Testosteron aus.* Unsere Untersuchungen haben erstmals gezeigt, dass ein erhöhter Testosteronspiegel schon *innerhalb von sechs bis zwölf Stunden den programmierten Zelltod in Gang setzt*, berichtet die Forscherin.

Anzeichen für das zelluläre Selbstmordprogramm waren *erhöhte Aktivitäten bestimmter Eiweißstoffe, der so genannten Caspasen*, die den Suizid der Zellen einläuten, sowie Veränderungen in der Zellmembran und der Zerfall der DNS. Das dürft langfristige Folgen für die Gehirnfunktion haben, fürchtet die Wissenschaftlerin. Normale Mengen an Testosteron, wie sie auch im Blut junger Männer vorkommen, hatten hingegen keinen negativen Effekt.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Rudolf



> ...das ist ne heftige warnung u. erstmal ein Dämpfer auf meine High-Testo-Hoffnungen. Andererseits müsste DocL schon längst davon irgendwie was mitbekommen haben, hat er doch weit über 100 Patienten schon etliche Jahre in dieser Therapie-Schiene ...


Man kann diese Warnung ernst nehmen oder auch nicht. Bereits 20g/Tag Alkohol wirken auf Nervenzellen toxisch. Das ist gerade mal eine Flasche Bier oder ein Glas Wein. - Nicht jede veröffentlichte Studie bringt den Nutzen, den man erwarten sollte.



> Wenn Sie das nächste Mal ein Muskelprotz im Sportwagen schneidet, regen Sie sich nicht auf, rät Barbara Ehrlich. Vermutlich kann er nichts dafür"


Alleine bei dieser Aussage bleiben mir erhebliche Zweifel, dass sich die Studie sachlich und unvoreingenommen mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt hat! Oder sollte Dir der Beitrag nur als Provokation dienen um ernsthafter den Thesen von DocL nach zu gehen? 

Viele Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Hallo Rustra,

lass mich auch einen Cent in die Diskussion einwerfen. Ein Artikel von Abraham Morgentaler im _European Urology_ vom September 2007:http://www.europeanurology.com/artic...04745/fulltext

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rustra,
> 
> lass mich auch einen Cent in die Diskussion einwerfen. Ein Artikel von Abraham Morgentaler im _European Urology_ vom September 2007:http://www.europeanurology.com/artic...04745/fulltext



hallo Hans-Joachim,
das passt, DANKE!!,  u. der "Cent" ist Gold wert !!

Gleich die ersten Sätze dieses Editorials bestätigen, dass derzeit "echt was los" ist :




> This is an extraordinary time for those interested in the relationship between testosterone (T) and prostate cancer (PCa). For two thirds of a century we have been rigidly single-minded in our concern that a higher T level represented a risk for PCa despite all evidence to the contrary [1]. Now, we are witnessing the emergence of a new concept, one that finally fits the natural history of PCa. Specifically, I am referring to the association of PCa with testosterone deficiency, also termed hypogonadism,
> or more simply, low T.


_Dies ist eine aussergewöhnliche Zeit für diejenigen, die an der Beziehung zwischen T und PCa interessiert sind. Für 2/3 eines Jahrhundert waren wir rigide einseitig der Auffassung, dass ein höheres T-level ein PCa-Risiko darstellt, obwohl alle Evidenz dagegen sprach. 
Nun sind wir Zeuge der Entstehung eines neuen Konzepts, einem, dass schliesslich der Naturgeschichte des PCa entspricht. Speziell beziehe ich mich auf die Verbindung zwischen PCa und T-Defizienz, auch Hypogonadismus genannt, oder einfacher, niedrigem T.
_
Wunderbar, super, freun wir uns, dass ein lange gepflegtes Vorurteil dahinschmilzt !!
Mit diesem Editorial ( -vorsicht, ich muss es erst noch zu ende lesen, aber der volltext ist verfügbar und ich werde ihn auf meine TET-seite stellen - ) sollten wir ab sofort in alle Urologen-Praxen !!

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Mit diesem Editorial ( -vorsicht, ich muss es erst noch zu ende lesen, aber der *volltext ist verfügbar* und ich werde ihn auf meine TET-seite stellen - ) sollten wir ab sofort in alle Urologen-Praxen !!
> 
> grüsse,
> Rudolf


mach ich eher selten, aber hier will ich doch mal den englischen volltext reinkippen  -   anschliessend sollten wir uns noch auf die veröffentlichung, auf die sich morgenthaler bezieht, in augenschein nehmen ...

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


european urology 52 ( 2 0 0 7 ) 623625

Editorial  referring to the article published on pp. 696701 of this issue

*Testosterone Deficiency and Prostate Cancer: Emerging
Recognition of an Important and Troubling Relationship*

Abraham Morgentaler *

Mens Health Boston, Harvard Medical School, Boston, MA, USA

This is an extraordinary time for those interested in the relationship between testosterone (T) and prostate cancer (PCa). For two thirds of a century we have been rigidly single-minded in our concern that a higher T level represented a risk for PCa despite all evidence to the contrary [1]. 

Now, we are witnessing the emergence of a new concept, one
that finally fits the natural history of PCa. Specifically, I am referring to the association of PCa with testosterone deficiency, also termed hypogonadism,
or more simply, low T.

The focus on high T as a risk for PCa comes directly from the original observation by Huggins that reducing T to castrate levels causes PCa to
regress. If lowering T makes PCa shrink, it seems logical that increasing T should make PCa grow.

Huggins asserted this himself, although it turns out his assertion was based on only a single patient [1]. Yet multiple T trials of up to 36 mo in duration have failed to demonstrate any dramatic acute increase in PCa, and at least 16 longitudinal studies, involving several hundred thousand men, have consistently failed to show any long-term risk in PCa development
from higher levels of endogenous T [1].

A critical shortcoming of the focus on high T is that it utterly fails to account for the high prevalence of PCa at an age when men are older and their T levels have declined and the absence of clinical PCa when men are young and have their highest lifetime T levels. I believe if a Martian scientist landed on Earth, was provided with this epidemiologic data,
and was asked to investigate the relationship between T and PCa, he would immediately begin research into the effects of low T on PCa. If he did so,
he would discover a fascinating literature that began in the mid-1990s and that has largely been overlooked by the scientific community. However,
the accelerating accumulation of new studies demonstrating a worrisome association between low T and PCa can no longer be ignored.

In this issue, Yamamoto et al [2] examined the predictive value of T for biochemical failure following radical prostatectomy. Among 272 men undergoing radical prostatectomy, 49 had T values <300 ng/dl, a commonly used threshold to indicate T deficiency. The primary finding was that the 5-yr prostate-specific antigen (PSA)-free rate for men with low T was significantly lower for men with low T than for men with normal T, at 67.8% versus 84.9%.

After adjustment for other prognostic factors, the risk of PSA failure was increased 2.7-fold for men with low preoperative serum T. Multivariate analysis identified a low preoperative serum T level as an independent and significant predictor of biochemical failure following radical prostatectomy,
together with high Gleason score, surgical margin status, and preoperative PSA.

One explanation for the association of low T and PCa is the apparent suppression of T by PCa via the hypothalamic-pituitary axis. Previous studies have shown that T, luteinizing hormone (LH), and folliclestimulating
hormone (FSH) levels all rise following radical prostatectomy, but not after transurethral resection of the prostate (TURP). Yamamoto et al also noted an increase in T following radical prostatectomy, with a greater increase seen in the lowT group than the normal T group. This paraneoplastic effect
of PCa is an intriguing area for further investigation.

This study fits nicely with a growing number of studies published over the past several years, all suggesting that low T is associated with worrisome
features of PCa. As reviewed nicely by Yamamoto et al, low T has been shown to be associated with advanced stage at presentation, with positive
surgical margins, and with worse overall survival.

Several studies, but not all, have reported an association of low T with high Gleason score [1,3]. 

My interest in this area arose 17 yr ago when I began to perform prostate biopsies in hypogonadal men prior to initiating T therapy. Among 77
hypogonadal men with PSA < 4.0 ng/ml and a normal prostate exam, PCa was found in 11 (14%). The mean age was only 58 yr [4]. At the time, this
cancer rate was several-fold higher than any similar series. These results contradicted the prevailing wisdom that high T caused PCa and low T was
protective against the development of PCa.

More recently, we reported biopsy results in a larger series of 345 hypogonadal men with PSA less than 4.0 ng/ml [5]. The overall cancer rate was similar at 15%, but the most significant finding was that the risk of a positive biopsy increased with severity of testosterone deficiency. Men with a T level <250 ng/dl had a cancer rate of 21% compared with 12% for men with a T level >250 ng/dl. And the probability of cancer was more than doubled when men in the lowest tertile were compared to men in the highest tertile, for both total T and free T. In addition, the combination of low T and PSA value of 2.04.0 ng/ml was particularly worrisome, with a
cancer rate of 30%.

Although a 15% cancer rate for men with PSA < 4.0 ng/ml was also found in the placebo arm of the Prostate Cancer Prevention Trial (PCPT) [6], the
men in our series were a full decade younger. One way to look at these results, then, is that low T raises the risk of PCa to the level of men who are a decade older.

Taken together, these various studies suggest that PCa is highly prevalent in men with T deficiency, and that low T confers an increased risk
of high Gleason scores and poor outcomes in men already diagnosed with PCa. Nishiyama et al reported that intraprostatic dihydrotestosterone
(DHT) levels were significantly reduced in men with Gleason 710 cancers compared with men with Gleason scores of 6 [7]. 

In my opinion, this represents the best explanation for the increased
number of high Gleason cancers in the finasteridearm of the PCPT [8], since finasteride lowers prostatic concentrations of DHT.

One hypothesis that stems from these studies is that prostate cancers are stimulated to dedifferentiate in a T-deficient environment, leading to
more aggressive tumors. Some of this dedifferentiation may be reflected by higher Gleason scores, whereas other changes may not be histologically
apparent nor manifested by higher PSA values.

How can the results of these various studies be reconciled with the indisputable and dramatic regression of PCa that occurs when T is lowered
by chemical or surgical castration? And how is it possible to cause PCa regression by lowering T, yet not cause enhanced PCa growth by raising T? Both questions are resolved by a single wordsaturation.

Essentially all biologic systems become saturated at some concentration of substrate, meaning that there is a concentration for a chemical, in this case T, beyond which addition of more substrate has no effect. Clearly, at the extreme low end of serum T concentration we see PCa regression. 

Raising T levels in men with metastatic PCa who already have castrate T levels does indeed cause PCa growth. But it has been nearly impossible to show that raising T causes any incremental increase in PCa growth beyond the near-castrate range for T.

Strong evidence for this saturation effect comes from a recently published landmark study in which hypogonadal men receiving testosterone therapy for 6 mo failed to demonstrate an increase in prostatic concentrations of T or DHT, nor in markers of cellular proliferation, despite a substantial increase
in serum T and DHT levels [9]. 

Nishiyama et al also found no correlation between serum T or DHT and
prostate tissue concentrations of DHT [7].

*I therefore believe we should discard the old analogy that T acts like food for a hungry tumor [ DocL wird sich beim Lesen freuen ... ]  because higher T does not appear to cause greater PCa growth. Instead, I propose it should be replaced with: T is like water for a thirsty tumor, because once the tumor is no longer thirsty, additional amounts are treated as excess.*

If true, then perhaps *we can drop the traditional prohibition against offering T therapy to men with a prior history of PCa*. In one recent report of 31 men who were treated with testosterone for a median of 4.5 yr following brachytherapy for PCa, none developed evidence of cancer recurrence, 74% maintained PSA < 0.1 ng/ml, and all had PSA < 1.0 ng/ml [10].

I believe we are on the verge of a major shift in attitudes regarding the relationship of T and PCa. My own approach has been to continue to recommend prostate biopsy for symptomatic men with low T, not because I amworried any longer about stimulating an occult cancer with subsequent T treatment, but because one in seven of these relatively young men will prove to have cancer. Given the increased risk of poor outcomes when PCa is identified in men with low T, it seems best if we can identify these
men early in their clinical course to offer the best opportunity for cure.

Conflicts of interest

Dr. Morgentaler has received lecture honoraria from the following companies: 
Indevus, Solvay, Auxilium, Bayer, Lilly, Schering, and American
Medical Systems.

Dr. Morgentaler has received funding for research from 
Solvay, Lilly, Indevus, and Coloplast.

References

[1] Morgentaler A. Testosterone and prostate cancer: an historical
perspective on a modern myth. Eur Urol 2006;50:
9359.

[2] Yamamoto S, Yonese J, Kawakami S, et al. Preoperative
serum testosterone level as an independent predictor of
treatment failure following radical prostatectomy. Eur
Urol 2007;52:696701.

[3] Platz EA, LeitzmannMF, RifaiN, et al. Sex steroid hormones
and the androgen receptor gene CAG repeat and subsequent
risk of prostate cancer in the prostate-specific antigen
era. Cancer Epidemiol Biomarkers Prev 2005;14:12629.

[4] Morgentaler A, Bruning III CO, DeWolf WC. Incidence of
occult prostate cancer among men with low total or free
serum testosterone. JAMA 1996;276:19046.

[5] Morgentaler A, Rhoden EL. Prevalence of prostate cancer
among hypogonadal men with prostate-specific antigen
of 4.0 ng/ml or less. Urology 2006;68:12637.

[6] Thompson IM, Pauler DK, Goodman PJ, et al. Prevalence
of prostate cancer among men with a prostate-specific
antigen level 4 ng per milliliter. N Eng J Med 2004;350:
223946.

[7] Nishiyama T, Ikarashi T, Hashimoto Y, Suzuki K, Takahashi
K. Association between the dihydrotestosterone level
in the prostate and prostate cancer aggressiveness using
the Gleason score. J Urol 2006;176:138791.

[8] Thompson IM, Goodman PJ, Tangen CM, et al. The influence
of finasteride on the development of prostate cancer.
N Engl J Med 2003;349:21524.

[9] Marks LS, Mazer NA, Mostaghel E, et al. Effect of testosterone
replacement therapy on prostate tissue in men
with late-onset hypogonadism: a randomized controlled
trial. JAMA 2006;296:235161.

[10] Sarosdy MF. Testosterone replacement for hypogonadism
after treatment of early prostate cancer with brachytherapy.
Cancer 2007;109:53641.

----------


## RuStra

ok,
ich hab jetzt 
den Morgentaler-Artikel von Juli 2006, den von Hans-Joachim gefundenen höchstaktuell in der September-Ausgabe, und den von Yamamoto, ebenfalls gerade erst veröffentlicht.

wenn das keine Muni ist für die alltägliche kärnerarbeit ...

superdank nochmal an Hans-Joachim ... das sind sie so, die sternstunden des forums, manchmal klappt wirklich was ...

gleichwohl reichts jetzt, ich geh jetzt in den garten,
tschüss,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

ouhh, Männer, diese Morgentaler-Aufsätze haben gesessen! da ist selbst mein Samstag-Abend-Programm durcheinander geraten.
schaut euch mal an, was ich sonst noch gefunden habe !!

die studie von anfang des jahres, TRT nach Brachy !! Von Uros gemacht, auf den Spuren von Leibowitz ...
die bemerkungen von morgentaler bzgl. des PCa-Risikos junger Männer ... dass 1 von 7 schon einen PK hat, wenn der Testo-Pegel niedrig ist ...
die ausrufung eines unabhängigen prognose-markers für ein Rezidiv nach OP, wenn der Testo-Pegel vorher niedrig ist, von den Japanern ... da wird sich Carola freuen, endlich greift da mal einen ihrer Vorschläge auf ==> nun muss das nur noch in die Liste prognostischer Marker von Bonkhoff ...

good evening,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rustra,
> 
> lass mich auch einen Cent in die Diskussion einwerfen. Ein Artikel von Abraham Morgentaler im _European Urology_ vom September 2007:http://www.europeanurology.com/artic...04745/fulltext



Ich habe das Editorial übersetzt,

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Hallo Rustra,

vielen Dank für Deine gelungene Übersetzung. Bei aller Begeisterung scheint mir der Unterschied zwischen Futter und Wasser der Knackpunkt zu sein:

*"Aus diesen Gründen glaube ich, dass wir die alte Analogie Testosteron ist wie Futter für den hungrigen Tumor beiseite legen sollten, weil höheres T offensichtlich keine grösseres PK-Wachstum verursacht.
Stattdessen sollten wir diese Analogie ersetzen durch Testosteron ist wie Wasser für den durstigen Tumor, weil dann, wenn der Tumor nicht länger durstig ist, weitere Mengen überschüssig sind."*

In beiden Fällen - Hunger wie Durst - ist bei Sättigung sowohl "Futter" wie auch "Wasser" überschüssig.

Wo ist der Unterschied? Zwei Metaphern für den selben Sachverhalt?

Gruß Joachim

----------


## RuStra

> Ich habe das Editorial übersetzt,
> 
> grüsse,
> Rudolf



Nun habe ich auch das Papier aus 2006 von Morgentaler übersetzt.
Das dürfte aber nun reichen, um auch dem letzten (z.B. denen, die kein Englisch können - denn neben dem übersetzten Leibowitz- und dem Eichhorn-Papier ist alles englisch) die Brisanz des Themas nahezubringen: TESTO ist gut und nicht schlecht und es kann sogar gegen PK wirken.

Mir bleibt nur noch, auf die Veröffentlichung von Barqawi zu warten, das, was Berntt gefunden hatte - und was auf der diesjährigen AUA vorgetragen wurde.
Aber ansonsten stelle ich die Fleiss-Arbeit an der TET-Seite erstmal ein - wer will, kann lesen, wer nicht will, dem helfen auch nicht noch 10 weitere Papiere.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rustra,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine gelungene Übersetzung.


ich haue ziemlich hölzern hin .. bin auch bei einigen stellen unklar, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe, also ich würde mich freuen, wenn Dir (oder anderen) was auffällt !?!




> Bei aller Begeisterung scheint mir der Unterschied zwischen Futter und Wasser der Knackpunkt zu sein:
> 
> *"Aus diesen Gründen glaube ich, dass wir die alte Analogie Testosteron ist wie Futter für den hungrigen Tumor beiseite legen sollten, weil höheres T offensichtlich keine grösseres PK-Wachstum verursacht.
> Stattdessen sollten wir diese Analogie ersetzen durch Testosteron ist wie Wasser für den durstigen Tumor, weil dann, wenn der Tumor nicht länger durstig ist, weitere Mengen überschüssig sind."*
> 
> In beiden Fällen - Hunger wie Durst - ist bei Sättigung sowohl "Futter" wie auch "Wasser" überschüssig.
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied? Zwei Metaphern für den selben Sachverhalt?


ja, so richtig zwingend ist das nicht. er nimmt wohl an, dass man bei chronischem hunger ständig essen kann, während das bei wasser weniger funktioniert ... 
hauptsache, die geschichte von "gasoline on fire" in Bezug auf Testosteron bei PK verschwindet !!

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

aus wissenschaft-aktuell von heute, 3.1.2007:


Kein Anti-Aging-Effekt: Testosterontherapie nützt älteren Männern nicht 
viel [Gesundheit]

Utrecht (Niederlande) - Mit dem Älterwerden sinkt allmählich der 
Testosteronspiegel des Mannes. Es ist umstritten, ob oder in welchen 
Fällen eine Hormonersatztherapie sinnvoll ist, um die körperliche und 
geistige Fitness zu verbessern. Eine aktuelle niederländische Studie 
konnte nur einen geringen positiven Effekt nachweisen, wenn ältere 
Männer mit Hormonpräparaten behandelt wurden. Zwar verringerte sich bei 
den Testpersonen mit unterdurchschnittlichem Testosteronspiegel die 
Fettmasse des Körpers, Muskelkraft und geistige Leistungsfähigkeit 
veränderten sich aber nicht. Möglicherweise war der 
Untersuchungszeitraum von sechs Monaten zu kurz, um kleinere 
Auswirkungen erkennen zu können, schreiben die Forscher im "Journal of 
the American Medical Association (JAMA)".

Mit dem natürlichen Alterungsprozess verlieren Männer Muskel- und 
Knochenmasse, Muskelkraft und kognitive Fähigkeiten lassen nach und der 
Anteil des Bauchfetts am Körpergewicht nimmt zu. Ob eine 
Testosterontherapie diese Veränderungen aufhalten kann, untersuchten 
Marielle Emmelot-Vonk und ihre Kollegen vom Medizinischen 
Universitätszentrum Utrecht in der bisher größten derartigen Studie. Die 
Teilnehmer waren 207 Männer im Alter von 60 bis 80 Jahren mit einem im 
Vergleich zum Durchschnittswert ihrer Altersgruppe zu niedrigen 
Testosteronspiegel. Sechs Monate lang erhielten die Probanden zweimal 
täglich 80 Milligramm eines Testosteronpräparats oder ein Placebo.

Die Hormonbehandlung verringerte den Körperfettanteil und verbesserte 
die Insulinempfindlichkeit. Muskelkraft, körperliche Fitness, 
Knochendichte und kognitive Hirnfunktionen veränderten sich dagegen im 
Vergleich zur Placebogruppe nicht. Auch auf die Lebensqualität insgesamt 
hatte die Testosterontherapie kaum einen Einfluss. Ein von manchen 
Forschern befürchteter negativer Effekt auf die Entwicklung von 
Prostatakrebs war nicht nachweisbar. Aus den Ergebnissen der Studie, so 
die Forscher, ließen sich keine Empfehlungen für eine Hormontherapie für 
die ausgewählte Personengruppe ableiten. Da sich auch keine Hinweise auf 
schädliche Nebenwirkungen ergeben haben, könnten nun weitere Studien 
über längere Zeiträume durchgeführt werden. (wsa080103czi1)

Quelle: "Effect of Testosterone Supplementation on Functional Mobility, 
Cognition, and Other Parameters in Older Men: A Randomized Controlled 
Trial", Marielle H. Emmelot-Vonk et al., Journal of the American Medical 
Association (JAMA), 2008; Vol. 299(1), p. 39

Kontakt: Forscherin: Marielle H. Emmelot-Vonk, E-Mail: 
m.h.emmelotvonk@umcutrecht.nl

Links: University Medical Center Utrecht: 
http://www.umcutrecht.nl/overumcutre...htm?lang=en-GB
Journal of the American Medical Association (JAMA): http://jama.ama-assn.org

Autor: Joachim Czichos
Quelle: JAMA

----------


## RuStra

Ein neues, die Literatur auswertende Papier zur Testosteron-Ersatz-Therapie.

*"Obwohl der Testosteron-Ersatz bei Männern mit PCa oder vermutetem PCa allgemein als kontraindiziert gilt, gibt es keinen überzeugenden Beweis dafür , dass die Normalisierung der Testo-Werte bei Männern mit niedrigen, wenn auch nicht im Kastrations-Bereich befindlichen Werten schädlich ist."
*
_"Despite the wide spread of contraindication of testosterone replacement in men with known or suspected PCa, there is no convincing evidence that the normalization of testosterone serum levels in men with low but no castrate levels is deleterious."
_

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

J Sex Med. 2008 Jul 15. [Epub ahead of print] 

*Androgen Replacement in Men Undergoing Treatment for Prostate Cancer.
*
Rhoden EL, Averbeck MA, Teloken PE.
Division of Urology, Department of Surgery, Universidade Federal de Ciências da Saúde de Porto Alegre (UFCSPA), Porto Alegre, Brazil.

*Introduction.* 
Hypogonadism is a clinical and biochemical syndrome that may cause significant detriment in the quality of life and adversely affect the function of multiple organ systems. With the increase in life expectancy and prostate cancer (PCa) survival, a significant increase in the number of men with hypogonadism who have undergone presumably curative treatment for PCa is anticipated. Aim. To critically review the literature regarding testosterone replacement therapy (TRT) after PCa treatment with curative intent. 

*Main Outcome Measures.* 
Review of peer-reviewed literature. There was special focus on the potential implications and safety of TRT in men with hypogonadism who have undergone curative treatment for PCa. Methods. English-language relevant publications were identified via electronic medical databases (MEDLINE, EMBASE, and DARE). 

*Results.* 
*Despite the wide spread of contraindication of testosterone replacement in men with known or suspected PCa, there is no convincing evidence that the normalization of testosterone serum levels in men with low but no castrate levels is deleterious.* In the few available case series describing testosterone replacement after treatment for PCa, no case of clinical or biochemical progression was observed. 

*Conclusions.* 
Although further studies are necessary before definitive conclusions can be drawn, the available evidence suggests that TRT can be cautiously considered in selected hypogonadal men treated with curative intent for PCa and without evidence of active disease.

PMID: 18638000 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

----------


## RuStra

und dieser Artikel
gibt auch noch eine interessante und aktuelle Zusammenstellung in Sachen Testosteron-Ersatz-Therapie

Den Uro Morgentaler kennen wir ja schon, s. auch auf unserer TET-seite
Dr. Lamm hält ein wenig dagegen.

natürlich ist die eigentlich debatte längst die, wie die einzelnen bedingungen aussehen mögen, unter denen man eine TET gerade beim eher fortgeschritteneren PK einsetzen kann.
aber die sammlung von diskussions-beiträgen muss auch sein.

tschüss,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> und dieser Artikel
> gibt auch noch eine interessante und aktuelle Zusammenstellung in Sachen Testosteron-Ersatz-Therapie
> 
> Den Uro Morgentaler kennen wir ja schon, s. auch auf unserer TET-seite
> Dr. Lamm hält ein wenig dagegen.
> 
> natürlich *ist die eigentlich debatte längst die, wie die einzelnen bedingungen aussehen mögen, unter denen man eine TET gerade beim eher fortgeschritteneren PK einsetzen kann.*
> aber die sammlung von diskussions-beiträgen muss auch sein.
> 
> ...


endlich, endlich, endlich !!!!!

hier ist im fulltext eine Phase I Studie zum Einsatz von Testosteron bei kastrations-resistenten, metastasierten PCa-Patienten zu lesen.
Und hier das neueste Papier von DocLeibowitz, der sich nach 10 Jahren Pionier-Arbeit auf diesem Gebiet zu recht bestätigt fühlt.

Mal wieder kommt der frische Wind von jenseits des Teiches, aber immerhin veröffentlicht in der European Urology, in der auch schon vorher Morgentaler usw. zum Thema geschrieben hatten. 
Geht nun ein Raunen durch die deutsche Uro-Szene? Bekommen wir über die vereinzelten Versuche von Dr. Eichhorn hinaus endlich auch in diesem unseren Lande eine mutige Debatte?
Ich jedenfalls werde mal wieder mit diesem neuesten European Urology Papier hausieren gehen.

muss zum Job, bei genügend Testo zum kräftig-in-die-Pedalen-Treten,
Rudolf

----------


## Gerd´42

"Die Annahme, dass Testosteron das PCa-Wachstum bei unbehandelten Patienten anfeuert, beruht auf fragwürdigen Messergebnissen für die saure Phosphatase bei einem einzigen (!) Individuum."

Auf dieser "Evidenz-Basis" hoffen wir, mit Testosteron-Blockade - je stärker, desto besser - den PCa zu bändigen. Dann wurde bekannt, dass sich die PCa-Zellen das Testosteron notfalls selbst herstellen. Und jetzt ist ein hoher Testosteronwert sogar erstrebenswert. Das stellt vieles auf den Kopf! Ich sehe hier eine Schlüsselfrage.

Vielen Dank, Rudolf, für Engagement und Hartnäckigkeit. Auch ich werde gern hausieren gehen. Leider bin ich mit meinem Anfängerenglisch überfordert. Meine Bitte:

Findet sich ein Übersetzer des Schreibens  von B. Leibowitz,  des Artikels von Morris et al. und des Editorial von Gardiner et al.?

Sollten wir nicht beim Medizinischen Beirat anfragen, was in dieser Frage  in Deutschland vorgesehen ist, um insbesondere  die uns behandelnden Urologen  zu informieren, ihnen den Rücken zu stärken?  

Ich glaube, von uns muss die Initiative ausgehen. Alle anderen können durchaus so weiterleben. Nur wir nicht. Ich denke konkret an kürzlich verstorbene Mitkämpfer, die einen sehr niedrigen Testosteronwert hatten.

Gerd´42

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> "Die Annahme, dass Testosteron das PCa-Wachstum bei unbehandelten Patienten anfeuert, beruht auf fragwürdigen Messergebnissen für die saure Phosphatase bei einem einzigen (!) Individuum."
> 
> Auf dieser "Evidenz-Basis" hoffen wir, mit Testosteron-Blockade - je stärker, desto besser - den PCa zu bändigen. Dann wurde bekannt, dass sich die PCa-Zellen das Testosteron notfalls selbst herstellen. Und jetzt ist ein hoher Testosteronwert sogar erstrebenswert. Das stellt vieles auf den Kopf! Ich sehe hier eine Schlüsselfrage.
> 
> Vielen Dank, Rudolf, für Engagement und Hartnäckigkeit. Auch ich werde gern hausieren gehen. Leider bin ich mit meinem Anfängerenglisch überfordert. Meine Bitte:
> 
> Findet sich ein Übersetzer des Schreibens  von B. Leibowitz,  des Artikels von Morris et al. und des Editorial von Gardiner et al.?
> 
> Sollten wir nicht beim Medizinischen Beirat anfragen, was in dieser Frage  in Deutschland vorgesehen ist, um insbesondere  die uns behandelnden Urologen  zu informieren, ihnen den Rücken zu stärken?  
> ...


Guten Tag ! Habe zu dieser Diskussion eine Laienfrage : In den Produktinformationen für Phytosterinhaltige Produkte zur Therapie einer BHP wird u. A. darauf hingewiesen, dass diese den Hormonhaushalt positiv stimulieren, bzw. den Testosteronspiegel minimieren.Angeblich soll sogar eine Abschwellung der Prostata ermöglicht werden.Nun sind Phytosterine ja auch in einigen Margarinesorten zur Verringerung der Cholesterinwerte enthalten.Dort weist man daraufhin, dass 3 g die Maximaldosis darstellt.Bringen die 320 mg, die z.B. in einem Produkt, dass aus Sägepalmextrakten hergestellt wird, wirklich irgendeinen Effekt, oder bringt der Verzehr von 3g dieser Margarine eine besseres Ergebnis ? Oder sind Phytosterine nicht gleich Phytosterine ?
Viele Grüße
vom Dieter

----------


## Gerd´42

Hallo Dieter,

eine begründete, befriedigende Antwort habe ich leider nicht. 

Gedanken dazu: Phytosterine sollen den Cholesterinspiegel senken. Da aus Cholesterin auch das Testosteron hergestellt wird, kann mit Phytosterinen sicherlich auch das Testosteron gesenkt werden.

Aber: Ich dachte bisher, dass BPH hauptsächlich durch Östrogenüberschuss, in der inneren Prostata verursacht wird. Wird auch Östrogen aus Cholesterin hergestellt? Dann wäre die evtl. Wirkung von Phytosterinen auf BPH erklärlich.

Wie wirkt nun Sägepalmenextrakt? Wie Phytoöstrogene? Die binden ja an die Östrogenrezeptoren, besetzen diese, so dass weniger Östrogene andocken und BPH-wirksam werden können. 

Sägepalmenextrakt würde ich probieren, angereicherte Margarine nicht.

Übrigens schützt hohes Testosteron nicht unbedingt. Aromatase, besonders im Bauchspeck vorkommend, wandelt Testosteron in Östrogene um.  Abnehmen müsste dann auch die BPH positiv beeinflussen. Gibt es dazu Meinungen und Erfahrungen? 

Vielleicht wissen andere Mitkämpfer mehr?

Viele Grüße

Gerd´42

----------


## wwotan

link geht nicht!!

----------

